
Stroustrup: Why the 35-year-old C++ still dominates 'real' dev - ____Sash---701_
https://www.infoworld.com/article/2608770/application-development-stroustrup-why-the-35-year-old-c-still-dominates-real-dev.html
======
anfilt
I prefer C. If I want some more language sugar or safer constructs, I am
finding Rust better. If you want "high performance, high reliability, small
footprint, low energy consumption" it's pretty hard to beat assembly, but you
lose portability to other architectures. Honestly, that's why I don't C go any
where. However, I see C++ being superseded, by other languages eventually. Yet
that's not going to happen quick because C++ does have a lot code written out
there. Giving it a large historical inertia.

------
mikece
Stroustrup is effectively saying: if it needs to be fast and efficient then
C++ is the choice. Historically I agree, I think it’s still valid in a lot of
cases today, but for the future I think hardware speed and the efficiency of
GC languages will supplant the importance of C++ for most of the core use
cases for C++ today.

~~~
anfilt
Since when are GC languages efficient? They use more memory, suffer from non-
deterministic performance. Also hardware speed/performance are hitting limits.
If anything that means we need to be more efficient. Also to avoid performance
issues like false sharing in CPU caches when having multiple threads you need
more control of memory layout than most garbage collected languages/run-times.

